# Avast VS AVG?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

After reading on here that Avast didnt take up as much room, I dropped AVG and went with Avast.
Now, my computer is so verrryy slow. I didnt like AVG running a scan each morning at the time I tried to use it--but Avast updates every morning-and I'm even slower than with AVG. I know--I have a old outdated computer, but seems it SHOULD do more than one thing at a time. I have to wait till it catches up every time I click on a page.
So, which do you think is best--Avast, or AVG?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Avast works best for my P-III laptop, but if AVG worked better for you then I would use that. You can turn off the automatic scans.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Been using AVG for years. Tried Avast on a customer machine. Slooooooooow

You can schedule your scans. Mine scans every morning at 0300. Hopefully I'm not working then. :happy:


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you also do disk cleanup and defrag on a regular basis? My computer slows down considerably when it needs a housecleaning. 

I use AVG and have it scheduled for a scan at 0200 every night.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........Avast is a pain ; I couldn't get it to UNinstall itself so I had it removed and installed AVG . , fordy


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I run regular maintaince on my set--thats the only way this poor old gateway has kept going--LOL.
I looked and looked to find a way to schedule scans on AVG, couldnt find it.
Think I'll go back to it anyway.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ceresone said:


> Yes, I run regular maintaince on my set--thats the only way this poor old gateway has kept going--LOL.
> I looked and looked to find a way to schedule scans on AVG, couldnt find it.
> Think I'll go back to it anyway.



......Tools>Advanced Settings>Scans>Scan Whole computer . When you get to Scans , click on the "Plus sign" and 3 choices will drop down . , fordy:happy:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Did you actually uninstall AVG or did you just delete the icon? I ask only because I don't know of your computer knowledge. If only the icon then both are probably running and fighting each other.

I used AVG for years and really liked it. I finally switched to a paid version for some added features and the one time I needed tech support for it after an update which rendered it inaccessible I couldn't get anything but auto responses from the company. After a month of writing every few days I uninstalled the paid product and switched to Avast. My computer actually speeded up but I believe it was version 8 of AVG I was running which tends to slow things down.

Even though I really liked AVG I doubt I will use it again. If you can't get help when you do need it, it is worthless.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We have Avast running on all of our computers and have never had it cause a problem. Sometimes I have had it update 3x in one day. The only time I have seen it tie up resources is when I am running something like Second Life and Avast does an update at the same time. Not really a problem, but you can tell the machine is doing several things at one time. I even have Avast loaded onto my flash drive.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------

